# Dumbells to purchase



## Guest

Looking for a set for my room, I use the gym ones but would like some for the house for them days when you feel your recovered enough to train again 

Ideally i'd like some 50kg's I can only find them up to 30kg atm.


----------



## dt36

Not sure if they are still trading, but try Barry Gym Services if you're Cardiff(ish). They used to be in the corner of the old docks, in a big blue warehouse unit.

They always had loads of bits and could even make stuff up for you.

Don't expect 50kg dumbells to be cheap though, as you could be paying £1 a kilo or more second hand.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100kg-adjustable-dumbbell-set-great-buy-cheap-fitness-equiptment-/110972276949?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19d67690d5


----------



## Mingster

You can get 50's but, as above, they aren't cheap...http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/weights_dumbbells_and_bars/bodypower_prostyle_dumbbells_50kg_x2/3663_p.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Froogle&utm_campaign=Froogle

You'd be better off with the spinlock handles and a bile pile of 5kg standard plates then you can make up whatever weight you need.


----------



## Guest

I think you are right tbh, i'll do that.

Ebay my best bet for that you think ?


----------



## Mingster

OldManRiver said:


> I think you are right tbh, i'll do that.
> 
> Ebay my best bet for that you think ?


Or local ad papers. Ebay can be pricey with weights too unless you hit on a bargain. I've just bought a nice bench from ebay but have waited almost a year for a good one to come along at the right price...


----------



## Guest

OK m8, thanks for the advice. I'll check free-ads or whatever they calling it these days


----------



## J6hdn

i just bought a set of these, i only need 30kg a side just now so i have spare plates that lice on my curl bar so i dont need to swap them over all the time, i got them next day delivery aswell

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/80KG-OLYMPIC-DUMBELL-SET-2-WEIGHTS-MAKES-DUMBELLS-UP-TO-40KG-x-2-/110934425382?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19d434ff26


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

gumtree may be worth a look. especially this time of year as people with good intentions to get fit for the summer give up


----------



## mradamwilliams

OldManRiver said:


> Looking for a set for my room, I use the gym ones but would like some for the house for them days when you feel your recovered enough to train again
> 
> Ideally i'd like some 50kg's I can only find them up to 30kg atm.


hi mate im selling some dumbells if your interested??...

standard weight set (100kg) broken down into...

2x10kg

8x5kg

4x2.5kg

18x1.25kg

14x0.5kg

with 6x dumbell bars and 1x 5ft bar - £55


----------



## Guest

mradamwilliams said:


> hi mate im selling some dumbells if your interested??...
> 
> standard weight set (100kg) broken down into...
> 
> 2x10kg
> 
> 8x5kg
> 
> 4x2.5kg
> 
> 18x1.25kg
> 
> 14x0.5kg
> 
> with 6x dumbell bars and 1x 5ft bar - £55


Hi mate, so sorry, I completely forgot about this thread, didn't get the notice either, must have been when the site was acting up...

Thanks for the offer m8, but i've decided not to get stuff for my home, I did that last time and spent more time there than in the gym and just wasn't the same. Kinda like the focus being in the gym gives.


----------



## George-Bean

where are you mradamwilliams?


----------



## mradamwilliams

no worries oldmanriver, i don't prefer it in the gym really i prefer my own space but its just not the same i think i would get better gains if i went to a GOOD gym and im in tamworth george-bean around 40mins away from leicester  i can deliver if your interested for a small fee as my dad has a van


----------



## George-Bean

Not the plastic ones are they?


----------



## mradamwilliams

not sure if your allowed to post links on here sorry if your not i will remove it but here you go check my ad out mate all pics on there? 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106829970/marcy-mp2106-multi-gym.html


----------



## mradamwilliams

and no mate they are olympic weights brand new only had them a couple of months:/


----------



## mradamwilliams

if i could have all the equipment they have i need in the gym at home i wouldn't even think about going to the gym but i haven't and space is a joke its just time to move on haha


----------



## George-Bean

Sorry mate ;-( 1" spinlocks is what I use ;-(


----------



## George-Bean

They are a great price for olympic weights


----------



## mradamwilliams

what u mean mate? these have collers on i think all olympic weights do don't they?  and i know lol someone asked if they could have them for £50 the other day haha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Are these Olympic weights/dumbells? If so, PM me your details and I will pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## mradamwilliams

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are these Olympic weights/dumbells? If so, PM me your details and I will pick them up tomorrow.


 sorry its took me so long to get back to you mate i've only just seen this as i don't come on here often, i cant pm you dude it wont let me for some reason what details you need?


----------



## mradamwilliams

and yes i have proper olympic weights and standard weights for sale too mate


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mradamwilliams said:


> hi mate im selling some dumbells if your interested??...
> 
> standard weight set (100kg) broken down into...
> 
> 2x10kg
> 
> 8x5kg
> 
> 4x2.5kg
> 
> 18x1.25kg
> 
> 14x0.5kg
> 
> with 6x dumbell bars and 1x 5ft bar - £55


Are these weights Olympic or standard 1''?


----------



## mradamwilliams

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are these weights Olympic or standard 1''?


i have olympic weights for sale

6ft bar which weighs 20kg

2x15kg

2x10kg

4x5kg

4x2.5kg

then i have standard weights

standard weight set (100kg) broken down into...

2x10kg

8x5kg

4x2.5kg

18x1.25kg

14x0.5kg

with 6x dumbell bars and 1x 5ft bar - £55

i want at least £125 for the olympic weights as they are brand new! and £55 for the standard weights which ones are you interested in mate?


----------



## mradamwilliams

these are the images mate, obviously you can tell which weights are which?  sorry about the poor quality picture its in a shed i train so its very dull and dark lol. like i said im only selling it all off because i have little space and i really need more equipment and heavier weight i have all the equipment in the pictures above for sale if you or anyone else is interested 

marcy mp2106 - £175

marcy power rack with bench - £175

olympic weights 100kg with bar - £125

standard weights 100kg with 6x dumbell bars and 1x 5ft bar - £55


----------

